# 225/70 R 15 C tyres with 115 load rating reqd



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

MrPlod

In Response to this 

I was unable to answer your query as I think it is because I am not a trader, so I have taken the liberty of doing it this way.

I think (almost positive) that the only tyres you will get at 115 are double branded.

These would be usualy be 112/110 rated but in 115N* would be limited to a max of 87mph!

225/70/15C

Goodyear CARGO G 26 
Avon AVANZA AV9 
Nokian WR C (Winters (Cold weather))
Nokian Hakka C Cargo 
Continental Vanco 2

If this is not the case and they are not rated for 115 as I think they are. Then you are probably Bill Hooxed. Because as far as I know there are no 15" Tyres that would suite. Even changing the width and aspect ratio does not help. 
The only other option would be, if you could get them, that is if available to fit 16"wheels. But then you would be way out of your suggested 2% -/+ Difference in circumference by the time you have fitted the tyres (4.73% with 215/75/16's)

TM

*Please check with supplier or manufacturer

Add Conti Vanco Winters to that list


----------

